# How To Tie Down Tv



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

We have a 27" flat screen tv that fits into the entertainment section of our 28FRLS and need suggestions as to how to fasten it to securly the base. I have looked for a base mount but can only find the arms that bolt to a rear wall which in this case is not suitable. I have also seen where they drill through the plastic base and put screws in but it looks terrible and would allow the tv to move fore and aft while in motion. I want something secure for travelling. Any suggestions????? Thanks


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

If you do a search and/or browse under the Outback Modifications sections you most likely will find what you are looking for. I did a quick search and found some items, but, nothing specific.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 31, 2008)

I am also trying to come up with a solution to that same problem in our 28 FRLS and also for the smaller flat screen in the bedroom area. If you come up with something, please share.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I purchased some of the stick down "TV Anchors" at our local dealer and found that they didn't hold very well but if you get some of the 3-M Double Sided "tape" and cover the bottom of the TV with it, stick it down where you want it and use the TV Anchors that it holds very well. I have a 15" LCD in the bedroom and a 20" tube type TV in the living room tied down this way and it works well. For the 20" I did add a tie down strap around the TV to help hold it in place.


----------



## BullwinkleMoose (May 22, 2006)

I have an 06 28frls and we used industrial strength velcro per our salesman. Never a problem. I need to do some work behind the TV this week and I will have a problem getting the TV out.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

+1 on the industrial strength Velcro. That stuff will hold a lot more than you think.

I have both of our LCD's (15") stuck with it, and never a problem.

We also use it to hold decorations like flower arrangements in place.

C


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We use velcro with our 19"lcd - works very well.

Thor


----------

